# Sport Dog vs. Tritronic 90



## duckdude4 (Oct 23, 2006)

I am looking to buy a Sportdog collar/transmitter. I am currently using a Tritronic G2, however, it is very large for waterfowl hunting. I just curious as to what you guys think. Is there a difference in quality, functionality, etc. I was leaning towards the SD 1800. Anyone else used this type for waterfowl hunting.


----------



## David Klotz (Jul 27, 2006)

duckdude-

You might also consider the Tritronics G3 line. I own a TT 200 G2 EXP, and am replacing it with a TT G3 Sport Combo. I just posted a detailed review of the G3 in the Product Review section that I think you will find useful.

Regards David


----------



## rmahoney (Mar 15, 2005)

i have the sport dog 2000. Im on my 4th replacement collar. i would not buy another one even though there customer service is great. For the same dollar amount you might want to look into dogtra 1600 or 1700. iv heard alot of good things about them. im going to buy one soon.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I have been pleased with my SD 2400 but have up graded to the G3 100 Pro. the prob I have had with my SD is the batterys don't last more than 8-1yr. Also PM sent


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I picked up a TT Sport 50 G2 from Collar Clinic for hunting. Only used it this year and had not complaints. I use it some for training when my other one gets left behind or is charging.


----------



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

I had a sd 400s. I figured 400 yards was plenty. Sd replaced the receiver twice and the transmitter twice. Since they had such good customer service I decided to get the sd 1800 and try that. I gave the 400 to a friend who just needed a collar for yard training. the 1800 seemed to be much better made and worked well for a while. now the range has dwindled to about 300 yards. I was able to get a return it to Gundog Supply. Steve is a quality guy to work work with and is sending me a TT g3 sportcombo. I havent gotten it yet so have no review to give. I did use a friends g3 for a short time and I liked everything exept the intensity dial. seems a bit flimsy. My experience with sportdog is customer service is exceptional! product quality?


----------



## joehomer (Feb 13, 2007)

Like jevc I have a SD400. I've had a problem with battery life and range. I had the transmitter replaced,(bad battery) and SD's customer service is outstanding, they happily gave me a new one. It's just a pain to have to keep replacing it when it goes bad. 

I had a Cabela's unit a while back and it's at the bottom of my duck club pond. My next collar will be the Dogtra 1600 several friends use them and have NO complaints, they love em. 

www.homerdogtraining.com


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

I have the SD2400, like it and customer service is great, but I have had a few minor problems with it. Customer Service took care of them ASAP. I too want to get rid of my SD cause its too big and sometimes I feel like its not even working, and replace it with a TT G3.

On the G3, should we let them be on the market for a little while so they can get all the bugs worked out, or are they good to go?

Robert


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Dogtra*

Dogtra makes small collars/transmitters. My 1800 & 2000 (with 1 mile range) aren't the smallest, but have been very durable.


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

huntingrdr said:


> I have the SD2400, like it and customer service is great, but I have had a few minor problems with it. Customer Service took care of them ASAP. I too want to get rid of my SD cause its too big and sometimes I feel like its not even working, and replace it with a TT G3.
> 
> On the G3, should we let them be on the market for a little while so they can get all the bugs worked out, or are they good to go?
> 
> Robert


Ditto !!!!

Bought a SD 2400 because of price and customer service..... great customer service, just had to use it too many times in less than a year. 

Bought a TT Pro unit, great collar


----------

